# Who loves Invader Zim?



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, so, who loves Invader Zim? And whos you're favorite character/s from Zim?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 15, 2008)

One of my favorite shows as a kid. It's a shame they canceled it.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 15, 2008)

i loves it... i also like Squee and JTHM also by JV


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> One of my favorite shows as a kid. It's a shame they canceled it.



Its a good thing, not because it was bad, because shows that usually last too long end up being bad.  Networks, especially children's network are usually notorious for that.  Most of my childhood died out when networks milked, neutered, censored, tone down my favorite shows.  Especialy after the first or second season.  I'd rather see it canceled than jump the shark.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Gir was my favorite character


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 15, 2008)

Hot Topic kills it for me, but nevertheless a great show.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a big fan^^ I really like Gir, the Tallest, Zim, Gaz and Dib. Should say a lot for a show if I have more than one or two favorite characters from it =p


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a rather dark show. Should have been a straight to DVD series because it was that dark and disturbing.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It was a rather dark show. Should have been a straight to DVD series because it was that dark and disturbing.


I wouldn't go THAT far, but you have a point. They canceled it because it scared small children, and they were the key demographic for that show.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 15, 2008)

I loved it... Gir was one of my faves... the almighty tallest and of course Zim...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I wouldn't go THAT far, but you have a point. They canceled it because it scared small children, and they were the key demographic for that show.



Exactly, the _content_ scared the children, that's why I said what I said.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 15, 2008)

they shouldve aired it on a different channel that geared towards us older peeps or maybe even adult swin on CN but it was a nick show and so...


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 15, 2008)

GIR!!!


but yeah the show was too dark for its intended audience especially the one where zim was stealing the kids organs

billy and mandy is way worse which i do not watch souly because i do not want to support it as a kids show as in if it was on during adult swim i would watch it as mandy is an interesting character


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Exactly, the _content_ scared the children, that's why I said what I said.


I know that and I agreed with you.

Buuuuuuuut, in that case, it would have been smart of them to take an already critically acclaimed series and market to a slightly older demographic rather than just remove it all together.



Beastcub said:


> billy and mandy is way worse which i do not watch souly because i do not want to support it as a kids show as in if it was on during adult swim i would watch it as mandy is an interesting character


That show is really dark and features a lot of sexual innuendo and possible inappropriate content for such an age group, but it has plenty of things that appeal to small children. Toilet humor, people getting hurt in comical ways, violence, nonsensical situations (See Spongebob)...

Billy and Mandy as well as Evil con Carne were both high quality shows that I enjoyed very much, but they were successful because they DID appeal to small children.


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 16, 2008)

Loved that show. :3 I always loved Gir and Zim himself. Too bad it was cancelled.

 From what I know, I think it was the whole 'organ-stealing' episode that toed the line, and Nick had the show pulled. Probably due to some mother who complained about the show, rather than just turning off the tv and bootin' the kid outsite for some fresh air.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2008)

ZIM!  Dont use the time machine, love, ZIM!

Edit- I also like Zim waaaaaaaaaaaay before Hot Topic got it's goddamn emo hands all over him and made him a bloody tool.  Half the kids running around wearing the shirt don't even know what the fuck it's about.  Thanks Hot Topic, for ruining my childhood.


----------



## Kiguren (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Invader Zim. I discovered the show thanks to some classmates, 4 years ago.
A couple of months ago nickelodeon also aired a Dutch version of the show over here.
It was horrible....


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Jul 16, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ZIM!  Dont use the time machine, love, ZIM!




lol, I love that, but, one of my all time favorite lines is, "Then my master flew to the moon in a rocket of flame and cheese, I LIKE CHEESE!!!"

But favorite characters, (apart from the obvious Zim, Gir, Dib and Gaz) were Pigboy, Old Kid, Miss Bitters and Prof. Membrain. Actually, fuck it, I like all the characters... Except Iggins...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Invader Zim. have the whole series on DVD. Gir is the best hands down!


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 16, 2008)

"CHICKEN! *insane laughter* I'M GONNA EAT YOU!"

I love Gir. But who doesn't love Gir?


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 16, 2008)

:-Di love mini moose xD


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a fan of Zim, but I'm more of a fan of the man that made him, Jhonen Vasquez. I have only two of his comics so far (JTHM and Jellyfist). I just really love his art and writing style.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> One of my favorite shows as a kid. It's a shame they canceled it.


Honestly? I'm glad they canceled it. I was one of the biggest Zim fans, but after Jhonen and Dirge stopped writing for the episodes they sort of went downhill, and fast. Truehart was really hit or miss as writer, and ultimately ended up producing the worst Zim episodes such as "Door to Door". Shit that Jhonen never would have tolerated.

Granted, I'm an oldschool Jhonen fan. I remember when the Irkans appeared in Squee. I Feel Sick is probably the best comic series you could ever get if you love the Zim series (and was inspired by Jhonen's dealings with it, too). Jhonen wrote it as he was somewhat miffed at the shit Nick pulled. Devi, I Feel Sick's main character, even appears in the Megadoomer episode of Invader Zim... and as one of the only survivor's of Johnny's rage. =P


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Devi, I Feel Sick's main character, even appears in the Megadoomer episode of Invader Zim... and as one of the only survivor's of Johnny's rage. =P



Yeah, I saw her in Zim. I heard that Johnny himself was also added in in the Halloween special. You only get to see a silhouette of him in one part.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 17, 2008)

In the darkest days 
I find myself watching Zim
And my smile arrives


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 17, 2008)

i heard the people involved with Zim chose to have it cancled as the only other option was to tone it down and they would not stand to see it turned into another "instant babysitter" program.

i still love gir "my taquitos!...my taquitosmytaquitosmytaquitos!!!!"

the first glimpse i saw of that show was the one where the sapceship (or somthing that flew) was disguised as a huge pig and my sister and i happened to tune in right at the part where they were going to crash and gir was freaking out and thus my sister and i reffered to to show as "the one with the screaming robot"


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 17, 2008)

IRKENS!!!  XD

^w^ They're so cute! they also make good allies and pets!


----------



## Trousers (Jul 18, 2008)

Hated it then..hate it now.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 18, 2008)

Used to watch it all the time, loved it.. the Tallest were my favorite (especially Purple). I just think Jhonen is a douche, lol.



brownsquirrel said:


> It was a rather dark show. Should have been a straight to DVD series because it was that dark and disturbing.



I don't see it being any worse than Bambi or shows/movies like that, Bambi horrified me when I was a child. ;P


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Invader Zim and my favorite Character is Professor Membrane  He's so damn awesome XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2008)

What was Dib's sister's name? I can never remember her name....

But yes, I love that show. I'm thinking of naming my second fursona either Zim or Gir. If not that, then something else from my childhood, like Serena from Sailor Moon or Dag from Angry Beavers.

I love cartoons. >.>


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Dib's sister's name is Gaz and she's cool ^^

I also love cartoons  Especially the older ones since I think most of the new ones suck... XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2008)

Gaz? 

That is awesome name for a fursona. XD
I watched all the old anime and even as a kid I knew that Sakura (Card Captors) + her cousin was D:


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 28, 2008)

I miss Zim so much. Pity the people at Nick wont just let Adult Swim air it.

Also, I like all the charecters, but mostly Gaz and Gir.


----------



## Kano (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to like Invader Zim a lot.. my dad did too xD Pity it turned into some sort of fad by the goth crowd.

Favorite character is Dib.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2008)

Locked in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2008)

Hooo crap I did not notice just how old this was


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread has provided me with 100% of my Facepalm Daily Value.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 28, 2008)

"Not my favorite show, but, I like it..."  This.  It was pretty great.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to read the JTHM comic and I still can't beleive some suit at Nickelodeon looked and that and thought "This guy ought to make cartoons for us!". Excellent show, twisted and smart.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 28, 2008)

dude, Jhonen Vasquez is a complete genius. Invader Zim was definitely one of the best shows ever to be on television.

and GIR is almost definitely my favourite character. how could he not be?

"Hi, floor! Make me a sammich!"
or
"He's being eaten by a shark!"
or
"I'm gonna sing the doom song now!"

he's so awesome.

and JTHM is an amazing read, for sure. oh, it's brilliant stuff.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ZIM!  Dont use the time machine, love, ZIM!
> 
> Edit- I also like Zim waaaaaaaaaaaay before Hot Topic got it's goddamn emo hands all over him and made him a bloody tool.  Half the kids running around wearing the shirt don't even know what the fuck it's about.  Thanks Hot Topic, for ruining my childhood.


What he said.


----------

